

Mother Kills Son for Having Small Member - jkuria
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/28/mother-kills-son-small-penis-indonesia_n_2779668.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular

======
bdfh42
The word is penis and that is the (very correct) word used in the article
headline. Roughly half of us have one so there is no need to be mamby pamby
about it.

Here in the UK we have members of parliament and they are all - OK maybe that
is it...

~~~
ColinWright
That word is auto-deleted by the HN software, even from the interior of
strings of letters, so something else has to be used if you want to get the
message across.

But aside from that, this is not HN material. Flag it and move on to something
"deeply interesting".

~~~
bdfh42
Holy crap - do you mean that penis is a "rude" word in your part of the world
- when did correct and accurate English become rude? The mind truly boggles.

How about vagina? Or does the female population of (I assume the USA) not have
one?

The interesting bit here is the reputed censorship of standard words not the
original article which had no relevance to HN.

~~~
ColinWright

      > ... do you mean that penis is a "rude" word
      > in your part of the world ...
    

Has it occurred to you that this is actually nothing to do with me, and that
I'm merely informing you of something I happen to know from observation in the
past?

Has it occurred to you that I am not actually in the USA, nor a citizen of the
USA?

Or do you simply leap to these conclusions automatically?

 _Added in edit: This is not the first time I've provided information gained
over the years I've been on the site, only to have someone then accuse or
blame me for something they think is wrong or misguided. So you are not alone.
Perhaps I should put a disclaimer on everything I write, or possibly just not
bother answering at all. What do you think? I'd value your thoughts since you
have, in fact, been on HN longer than I have._

~~~
bdfh42
Sorry mate - as you did not seem outraged at such censorship (perhaps just
grudgingly used to it) I sort of lumped you in with the sorts of people that
thought it was OK.

My sincere apologies - no deliberate offence was intended to you - all my ire
being reserved for the sorts of people that think in that strangely bizarre
and nasty way.

Addendum: First bit of such silly nonsense I have become concious of on this
site so perhaps I reacted a bit strongly. If there have been others they have
passed me by.

